# Lenker verrutscht und ich kann keine Sufu benutzen !?!?!?



## Hamstar3 (15. Februar 2007)

Ich hab ein problem....folgendes.....:

Beim Springen/Bunnyhop verutscht der Lenker immer wieder......auch nach jedem anziehen ein bunnyhop und der lenker verutscht......schrauben bleiben/sind fest lenker rutscht trozdem.....was kann man da machen....?????


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

hasch du ein probelem, muss du nur rischedisch machene und leneker anscharaube! 
schedimmt der durechmesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamstar3 (15. Februar 2007)

ja....stimmt alles die schruben sind auch fest.....


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2007)

Zur Suchfunktion kann ich nichts sagen, zum Vorbau/Lenker Problem soviel:

1. Welche Modelle hast du denn?
2. Kann es sein, dass der Lenker verrutscht, weil die Klemmfläche des Lenkers mitlackiert wurde. Grad mit dem Odyssey Elementary gabs dieses Problem öfter mal. Also einfach mal Lenker abbauen und ggf. mit Schleifpapier den Lack von der Klemmfläche anrauhen. Dann sollte es halten.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Februar 2007)

Ich hab das Topic editiert. Vorher stand da "Probelem" und das war mir dann doch zu dämlich.

Beim Odyssey kenn ich eigentlich eher das Problem, dass es wegen Lack und Eloxialschicht zu eng ist, als, dass es rutscht.

entfetten könnte man auch mal. Und Zoll Schrauben am BMX kann man ruhig richtig anknallen. Also nicht übertrieben, aber auch nciht so wie MTB Schräubchen.


----------



## Hamstar3 (15. Februar 2007)

1.Wiso Sufu nutzen wenn alle  drei Tage alles hier gelöscht wird??!?!?!?!
2.danke soweit werds mal verssuchen.....wobei der lenker eigentlich immer gehalten hat....
3.ich sach mal so nach fest kommt lose....


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Februar 2007)

Glaubst du, dass ich ernsthaft Themen lösche in denen Sinnvolles zu diesem Problem steht?


----------



## Mr.Brunox (15. Februar 2007)

Versuch mal mit Holzleim hat bei mir auch gefunzt is ne Profimetode und klappt immer(falls holzleim nicht hält probiers mal mit Plastikkleber oder gemütlichkeit)!!!


----------



## Hamstar3 (16. Februar 2007)

@SIDDHARTHA: Ja wo is dan dieses Thema im BMX Forum?

Aber wisst ihr was,thx so weit, aber vergesst es........
wenn man hier noch nichma fragen stellen kann ohne vernünftige antworten zu bekommennn!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Februar 2007)

Hamstar3 schrieb:


> @SIDDHARTHA: Ja wo is dan dieses Thema im BMX Forum?
> 
> Aber wisst ihr was,thx so weit, aber vergesst es........
> wenn man hier noch nichma fragen stellen kann ohne vernünftige antworten zu bekommennn!



Also:

1. Du gehst auf die Suchfunktion
2. Du stellst die Suche auf "BMX Forum" ein
3. Du stellst die Suche auf "nur im Threadtitel suchen" ein
4. Du schreibst schlicht "Lenker" in die Zeile

et voilà du hast jede Menge gute Antworten und einige Threads zum Thema


----------



## Mador (20. Februar 2007)

Also hatte das Problem auch schon. Du machst deinen Vorbau auf, nimmst ein Stück Schmirgelpapier (wie schreibt man das) und doppel seitiges Klebeband. Mit dem doppel seitigem Klebeband, klebst du das Schmirgelpapier rein.
Lenker rein, festziehen, et voilà nix verrutscht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Brunox (22. Februar 2007)

Hamstar3 schrieb:


> @SIDDHARTHA: Ja wo is dan dieses Thema im BMX Forum?
> 
> Aber wisst ihr was,thx so weit, aber vergesst es........
> wenn man hier noch nichma fragen stellen kann ohne vernünftige antworten zu bekommennn!



ohhhh die loser sind wieder am schreiben!


----------



## Mr.Brunox (25. Februar 2007)

Hamstar3 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein problem....folgendes.....:
> 
> Beim Springen/Bunnyhop verutscht der Lenker immer wieder......auch nach jedem anziehen ein bunnyhop und der lenker verutscht......schrauben bleiben/sind fest lenker rutscht trozdem.....was kann man da machen....?????



was ist ein SUFU ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Domas (25. Februar 2007)

S-U-F-U: sehr-ungenutzte-F-unktion


----------

